# ethernet extension possible???



## bobbyacid

Hello, i need to know if there is a connector available so i can extend my straight through ethernet cable a few extra meters using another straight through cable(basically a female adaptor i can plug two cables into)

This is because i have a cable running right trough a couple of walls,under carpet etc. from my hub to a pc downstairs...and now the pc downstairs has moved to the other side of the room and the cable is too short, but too much hassle to take out and replace.is it possible to extend it ????

thanks for any help.


----------



## crazijoe

RJ45 Coupler - RJ 45, RJ-45 - Cables N Mor, Inc
RJ-11/RJ-45 Coupler - TE-FF8
CAT5E Jacks and RJ45 coupler


----------



## bilbus

punch downtwo cat 5 jacks together

patch cable ------- cat5 jack ----------- cable --------- cat5 jack ---- patch 5 cable


----------



## Comtrad

bilbus said:


> punch downtwo cat 5 jacks together
> 
> patch cable ------- cat5 jack ----------- cable --------- cat5 jack ---- patch 5 cable


A Cat5e coupler would be a whole lot easier, and cheaper.


----------

